# Váy cưới làm từ 4 cuộn giấy vệ sinh



## XinhXinh (20 Tháng bảy 2012)

*Cô Sussan Brennan, đến từ bang Michigan, là người thiết kế váy từ giấy vệ sinh đẹp nhất nước Mỹ.* 








[TD="class: image"]Chiếc váy đoạt giải nhất của cuộc thi thiết kế váy cưới từ giấy vệ sinh. Ảnh: 
_Oddity._



 Chiếc  váy giành giải nhất của cô Sussan được làm từ 4 cuộn giấy vệ sinh và  băng dính. Cô đã đánh bại các nhà tạo mẫu của 1.000 chiếc váy giấy khác  để trở thành người thiết kế váy đẹp và nhanh nhất. Tiêu chí để ban giám  khảo chọn chiếc váy đơn giản của cô là sự sáng tạo, nhanh chóng, chất  liệu và độ kết dính giữa các miếng giấy. Sussan đã được nhận 1.000 USD  tiền thưởng và Cup cho tài năng của mình.  Theo
_ Oddity_
,  cô Laura Lee đến từ bang California giành vị trí thứ 2 với chiếc váy  làm từ 5 cuộn giấy và giải ba của cuộc thi thuộc về cô Cynthia Richards  đến từ bang Georgia với chiếc váy làm từ 20 cuộn giấy. Cuộc thi thiết kế  váy cưới bằng giấy vệ sinh ở Mỹ được tổ chức thường niên và năm nay là  lần thứ 7 cuộc thi này diễn ra.  









[TD="class: image"]Chiếc váy đoạt giải nhì của cuộc thi làm từ 5 cuộn giấy vệ sinh. Ảnh: 
_Oddity._








[TD="class: image"]Chiếc váy đoạt giải ba làm từ 20 cuộn giấy vệ sinh. Ảnh: 
_Oddity._


----------

